# Several Mounts



## tonytalamantes (Oct 16, 2005)

I do general taxidermy


----------



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

looking good Tony


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice Work Love That Black Skull Mount


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Great job


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Awesome job


----------



## 4TRACKS (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks like you stay buisy .
Nice looking work .


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

SWEET!! looks like quality work to me!! great job!!


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Beautiful work


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice I really like that bass mount.


----------



## tonytalamantes (Oct 16, 2005)

A few more pics, thanks every one for the comments


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

that crappie with the water and bobber is the most skillful artwork I have ever seen.


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

nice work!


----------



## tonytalamantes (Oct 16, 2005)

Some more!


----------



## Easlo (Apr 30, 2011)

Excellent work..wish you were near Knoxvlle Tennessee!!


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

tonytalamantes said:


> A few more pics, thanks every one for the comments


The crappie is awesome! Good looking work...


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks very nice. How much do you charge per inch for your fish plus the landscape?


----------



## martinman1969 (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome work Tony.


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice


----------



## tonytalamantes (Oct 16, 2005)

sharpshooter359 said:


> Looks very nice. How much do you charge per inch for your fish plus the landscape?


 9dlls por inch plus 100dlls for the base!


----------

